# share tips website



## farmerette (26 May 2011)

hi there , was wondering if anyone knows a good site for giving tips on stocks 

thanks


----------



## aristotle (26 May 2011)

If you are looking for quick gains i.e. speculation then you may as well just go into a casino.

For a better investment approach there is the likes of www.investrcentre.com (irish site, fee-based subscription).


----------



## farmerette (26 May 2011)

aristotle said:


> If you are looking for quick gains i.e. speculation then you may as well just go into a casino.
> 
> For a better investment approach there is the likes of www.investrcentre.com (irish site, fee-based subscription).


 
who said i was looking for a get rich quick scheme ?

thanks for the link


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 May 2011)

There is no evidence that any of these stock tipping sites can outperform the market over the longer term. 

Simply buy a balanced portfolio of stocks and forget about them.


----------



## aristotle (26 May 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> There is no evidence that any of these stock tipping sites can outperform the market over the longer term.
> 
> Simply buy a balanced portfolio of stocks and forget about them.


 
Thats not correct. Plenty of funds and investment approaches out perform the market over the longer term (well 5 years+).


----------



## aristotle (26 May 2011)

farmerette said:


> who said i was looking for a get rich quick scheme ?
> 
> thanks for the link


 
I was associating "tips" with gambling.


----------



## farmerette (26 May 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> There is no evidence that any of these stock tipping sites can outperform the market over the longer term.
> 
> Simply buy a balanced portfolio of stocks and forget about them.


 

easy for those who know what a balanced portfolio is , besides , its been a stinker of a year across the board bar food stuff companys like kerry , glanbia , nestle etc


----------



## farmerette (26 May 2011)

aristotle said:


> Thats not correct. Plenty of funds and investment approaches out perform the market over the longer term (well 5 years+).


 
ive done the fund thing , was in an irish life fund from 2007 - 2010 , never made a schilling despite the fact that none of it was in property , i had most of it in commodities and india - china , even during the 1st big soft commodities boom a few years ago , it never rose a cent , ditto with the consisten india - china boom , was a dog , then again i recently read that four out of five funds never make any money , thier all swallowed up with managment fees


----------



## bestshaving (12 Jun 2011)

Here are some tips:
Cant trust funds any more, need a more hands on approach now a days, ETF's are great hedging tools.
buy low sell high, switch to a safety razor for thebestshaving.com


----------



## Jim2007 (12 Jun 2011)

aristotle said:


> Thats not correct. Plenty of funds and investment approaches out perform the market over the longer term (well 5 years+).



Research is not on your side:

"Over the five year market cycle from 2004 to 2008, S&P 500
outperformed 71.9% of actively managed large cap funds, S&P
MidCap 400 outperformed 79.1% of mid cap funds and S&P
SmallCap 600 outperformed 85.5% of small cap funds. These results
are similar to that of the previous five year cycle from 1999 to 2003."

Jim


----------



## trekkypj (14 Jun 2011)

I'd also recommend that you read "The Intelligent Investor" by Benjamin Graham- it's the best book on personal investing I've ever come across. Especially Chapter 8. You can get it in paperback on Amazon.


----------



## ajapale (14 Jun 2011)

aristotle said:


> Plenty of funds and investment approaches out perform the market over the longer term (well 5 years+).



Your statement is correct but as just as many funds and investment approaches under perform the market over a 5 year term. 

The problem is that you don't know which ones will under perform or which ones will over perform!


----------



## Marc (14 Jun 2011)

Also when you adjust returns for risk against an appropriate benchmark then most of the outperformance evaporates.


----------

